# pacer and icd checks



## mshelly87 (Feb 23, 2010)

How is the correct way to code for pacer and icd checks in the office when the tech comes in does all the analysis prints the report, then our dr reviews it signs off, also our nurse stays in the room with the tech. Should i be billing the global or should i be appending a modifer 26?


----------



## taralyn1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I bill global in our office 

hope this helps taralyn


----------



## DWILHELM (Feb 26, 2010)

If the device rep brings in his own interrogation equipment (you do not own/lease the equip used), you bill with a modifier 26

Basically, the only time you would bill global is if you do remote checks, as you essentially own the software used to interrogate remotely and/or your staff performs an in-person check with equipment you own/lease


----------



## RKN122306 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been an EP coder and biller for 5 years and I was so happy when all the new codes came out last year.

When you have a member of your staff in the room with the patient and the tech and you lease or own the equipment you bill global, when the tech is the only one in the room and its their equipment you bill a 26, remember if the patient is in skilled nursing you bill 26 to Medicare and TC to the nursing home facility

Do not put modifiers on the remote checks, you do own the software, there are 2 codes you use for the download (which is usually done by your office) and the one for the doctor reviewing it, 
for PM the codes are 93294 and 93296, for ICD the codes are 93295 and 93296.

any questions you can contact me at rhondan@wscardiology.com


----------

